# O/T - Bubbles



## bazinga (Jan 6, 2012)

Hiya,

Sorry to go off topic, and I'm probably having a dunch moment - what are bubbles?  I've just noticed I've got 2!  You all have loads, and I've just noticed 2 on min, but no idea how they got there


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi bazinga,
Bubbles are just one of things! Like hugs but bubbly  you can click on the link under people's names on the left of their posts to send them bubbles if the fancy takes you. I've blown you a few more, enjoy 

D


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

I take it that was you..   ta hun..  

x
d


----------



## bazinga (Jan 6, 2012)

Woo hoo 100 bubbles   

Little amusing the innocent, I think they're cute!  Thanks hun


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

there's some more


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Bazinga,

Ive blown you some more

Jillyhen


----------

